# Brisket getting better



## Captain Morgan (Jul 10, 2006)

1 day later, makes a good dinner...


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh yeah, babe! =P~  How 'bout a close up of that sammich??    Too late...


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 10, 2006)

I have to go eat now Cap =P~ 
Was that Okra pickles on the side?


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 10, 2006)

Boy,  That looks like meal fit for a King.  I mean a Captain.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 10, 2006)

That's a plate of my favorite things! =D> 
I can't get enough of that yellow squash. Problem is I am the only one who likes it here so I can't make too much of it. =P~


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 11, 2006)

That made my stomach growl !!!
Looks great Cap!   =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## Finney (Jul 11, 2006)

Looked damn tasty to me.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well looks like you're gonna have to make something different for the poker moochers!


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 11, 2006)

That looks like some good monkey grub!!!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 11, 2006)

I'd have to say brisket is great the next day...looks good  =P~


----------



## allie (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok Cappy, you're cooking when we come to South Carolina!  LOL  That is some mighty tasty lookin vittles there.


----------



## Shawn White (Jul 11, 2006)

I'd eat that ... oh yeah!

Do you forsee more briskets in Cappy's future?


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 16, 2006)

His cooking looks like vomit!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 16, 2006)

:-k


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jul 16, 2006)

Yummy!  Even though we just finished eating that still looks great.

I love sesame buns but my wife hates them.   :-(


----------

